# The 2000's NCCRPG



## Kurokawa Karasu (Nov 22, 2020)

I know this is a long shot, and its been years, I don't even know if I am posting this in the right forum.

However, years ago I joined something called the NCCRPG under the character name Kurokawa Karasu. Or Aburei Karasu, my character used puppets and eventually became a renegade from Mist. I made a very dear friend all those years ago from the chunnin exams.  I am looking for the character who's name was *Kei Krono* on that webpage. (The webpage border and background was dark, with grey boarders)  I will list other character names that were on the page to see any one else recognizes or sees.


Marukai Zephon (Hokage)

Hibiki Ikazuchi(Mizukage) (He had a cousin/brother who also was apart of Mist)

Zach Adauchi

*Kei Krono*

Rin  (Renegade)

Zach Adauchi

Rivuzu (Raikage)

Kaito Emiko

Yasu Katsu

Naota Ueda

Lawlz (Mist Jounin)





When I searched, THIS forum came up, so that is why I am posting here. Does anyone remember this thread or know anyone listed? Thank you for your time. Hope you all are staying safe during this time.






Old sites (maybe link pattern might spark something.)
Was told Kei was registered to this site from Rin but inactive..  (Rin delete his facebook so I lost contact with him, I only have Zephon. And Zephon doesn't have their email.)


Got an old email about a new site, but it is down.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 22, 2020)

I haven't been a regular in this section for long, so I wouldn't know. But would you happen to know what your old account username is? If so, the mods/admins might be able to recover your login/password for you.


----------



## Kurokawa Karasu (Nov 22, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I haven't been a regular in this section for long, so I wouldn't know. But would you happen to know what your old account username is? If so, the mods/admins might be able to recover your login/password for you.


Thank you so much for your reply. I honestly think that it was such a long time ago, that the site itself has been shut down. I will ask Zephon to see if he has access to any emails.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 22, 2020)

Have you tried Wayback Machine? Maybe it archived those sites you mentioned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kurokawa Karasu (Nov 22, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Have you tried Wayback Machine? Maybe it archived those sites you mentioned.


Bless you. Even if I can't navigate the whole website. If only for a moment that I get great nostalgia. Thank you, Dragon D. Luffy.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 27, 2020)

If you used to use this forum a lot of the threads from the role play are in an archive now.


----------



## Adauchi (Feb 9, 2021)

Kurokawa Karasu said:


> I know this is a long shot, and its been years, I don't even know if I am posting this in the right forum.
> 
> However, years ago I joined something called the NCCRPG under the character name Kurokawa Karasu. Or Aburei Karasu, my character used puppets and eventually became a renegade from Mist. I made a very dear friend all those years ago from the chunnin exams.  I am looking for the character who's name was *Kei Krono* on that webpage. (The webpage border and background was dark, with grey boarders)  I will list other character names that were on the page to see any one else recognizes or sees.
> 
> ...


It's been a terribly long time since I had last thought about that website. This might not even be seen by the OP. Is it still around?


----------



## Adauchi (Feb 9, 2021)

I do remember trying to move along with the sites but eventually they just disappeared. They would jump boards very frequently too. They went from Invision to Proboards. I'm not sure what happened after that unfortunately. I'm pretty sure the only person I know anything of is Lawlz, and I believe he lost his fight to cancer, or something of that form. 

It was definitely a great time. Specifically, it was a great time during my childhood. It even lead me to pick up writing as a career. I do wonder where everyone ended up though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2021)

Adauchi said:


> I do remember trying to move along with the sites but eventually they just disappeared. They would jump boards very frequently too. They went from Invision to Proboards. I'm not sure what happened after that unfortunately. I'm pretty sure the only person I know anything of is Lawlz, and I believe he lost his fight to cancer, or something of that form.
> 
> It was definitely a great time. Specifically, it was a great time during my childhood. It even lead me to pick up writing as a career. I do wonder where everyone ended up though.


I think I kind of remember Lawlz? Wait he, died? 

I remember that we lost someone else recently, I don't know if it was him I remember hearing about.


----------



## HibikiIkazuchi (Mar 24, 2022)

This is Hibiki omg! Get in touch, man!


----------



## Avoria (May 13, 2022)

AWW what a blast from the past! I played Avoria Atsuko on that site, a bratty little Leaf nin who thought she knew everything when in fact her maker's writing was garbage and I don't know how y'all put up with me lulz. Those days were so much fun, I hope you all are well!
Zephon if you're out there somewhere.....MISS YOU SENSEI. ;_;
also HI HIBIKI!


----------



## Zetsumei789 (Jan 3, 2023)

Wow, so I just decided to look up nccrpg to see if there is an iteration of it still going.  I wonder if any of you are still here, or would even remember me from back then (wasn't a great player as I was more self centered and an edge lord back then).  Characters I played were Inunabe, Ikioi, Zetsumei.


----------

